
Ask HN: Who uses GitHub Issues and How do you use them? - harrisreynolds
We&#x27;ve been working on some developer dashboards here at Chart.ly and have built some tooling for visualizing GitHub issues.<p>I&#x27;d love to get some feedback on what we&#x27;ve built.  Here is an example of all the repos under the VueJS organization:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chart.ly&#x2F;github-dashboard&#x2F;team&#x2F;vuejs&#x2F;issues  (top level view)<p>Here is a filtered view of all issues with the label bug:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chart.ly&#x2F;github-dashboard&#x2F;team&#x2F;vuejs&#x2F;issues&#x2F;label&#x2F;bug<p>We use GitHub issues some internally, but I&#x27;d love to hear more about how the HN community uses them and if this kind of dashboard would be helpful to others.
======
harrisreynolds
Posting links in comment so they are easy to click:

[https://chart.ly/github-dashboard/team/vuejs/issues](https://chart.ly/github-
dashboard/team/vuejs/issues) (top level view)

[https://chart.ly/github-
dashboard/team/vuejs/issues/label/bu...](https://chart.ly/github-
dashboard/team/vuejs/issues/label/bug) (all issues with label of bug)

